# Heads up Traynor YGM-3 Reissue on sale at L&M's 899$



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...itar_Mate_Reissue_Handwired_Vintage_Combo.htm


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats a pretty good deal. Have you tried one?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum..and 350$ for a Real Vintage one...how strange... hwopv


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well some poeple like the peace of mind of buying new, so I thought I would share it.

Now you go back to your Axefx and leave us real amp users alone


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, no! Another manufacturer getting into the "reissue" game. Anything to make money, I guess. 

Of note, there was a test of the original and reissue Fender amps done recently. Some were close to the original. None were the same. They were all higher priced models. Hmm................


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well it's not a new reissue, it's been out for a couple of years.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

al3d said:


> hum..and 350$ for a Real Vintage one...how strange... hwopv


$350 would be a good deal but not impossible, but more likely you are looking a $400 or a bit higher. With a vintage one you immediately need to replace the Marsland speaker, have a tech at least look at it, get a three prong plug, and maybe put new tubes in. At $899 for a new one, the real cost between vintage and new isn't that great and comes with less potential headaches. 

Still, I hear what you are saying. If Traynor had made the everyday price $899 I think they would have sold way more of these. But at $1100, it is just silly to buy a new one if you live in Canada and can basically trip over originals for almost 1/3 of the cost of a new one.

TG


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that's funny.


zurn said:


> Well some poeple like the peace of mind of buying new, so I thought I would share it.
> 
> Now you go back to your Axefx and leave us real amp users alone


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zurn said:


> Well it's not a new reissue, it's been out for a couple of years.


That shows my interest in them, doesn't it?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

How much would you tack onto $350 or $400 for a 2 year "even if you break it" warranty? That has to be the most valuable warranty in the industry, must be worth something.


----------



## gabijaja (Feb 19, 2009)

check out Grand Falls Long and Mcquade.. they ahave a vintage 69 YGM 3 with a british vintage 30 .. recapped ... It souns amazing .. trem and reverb are smooth and it gets nicely overdriven when pushed as well.. its a steal at 599 .. tried both a new reissue and the vintage... no comparison.. vintage won hands down...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Did you run both amps through the same speaker? I have never heard anyone say the RI sounds inferior.





gabijaja said:


> check out Grand Falls Long and Mcquade.. they ahave a vintage 69 YGM 3 with a british vintage 30 .. recapped ... It souns amazing .. trem and reverb are smooth and it gets nicely overdriven when pushed as well.. its a steal at 599 .. tried both a new reissue and the vintage... no comparison.. vintage won hands down...


----------



## gabijaja (Feb 19, 2009)

we did actually... dont get me wrong I was surprised too since the reissue is very well built and sounds very good.. but the vintage amp has something special that comes out.. the tones are so smooth and creamy...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmmm. I don't really mean to doubt you but this goes against everything I have read (and I have played an RI and owned an original YGM-1). Was the original packing the nice original Mullarad EL 84s?


----------



## gabijaja (Feb 19, 2009)

hey dont take my word for it.. go and try it out or have it transferred to your store in Quebec.. if you dont like it return it you have 30 days.. I would buy it in a heartbeat if I didnt already have too many amps.... its that good... Taste is subjective I know but I have played alot of amps .. its a monster of an amp.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Oh, no! Another manufacturer getting into the "reissue" game. Anything to make money, I guess.
> 
> Of note, there was a test of the original and reissue Fender amps done recently. Some were close to the original. None were the same. They were all higher priced models. Hmm................



Hmmmn manufacturing companies making products for the purpose of making money "novel concept"
perhaps they should have all stayed home and watched oprah? 

FWIW 

The reissue has YGM3 has been out for years 
I own a reissue and a few vintage ones ...

they did NOT cut any corners on the YGM3 which is why it was $1100 
at $899 its a very good buy, you may still want to buy a V30 speaker FWIW I hate that Jensen Frisbee 

at $399 to $600 a vintage one is a steal provided you recap, and three prong it yourself 

Its also worth noting that the Re-issue YBA-1 was a screaming Bargain at $649 
although to get that pricing its a modern circuit board amp, which is why they called it a tribute 




P


----------

